# PPTP VPN Routing Issue

## soloslinger

Hey all,

I have been working on getting Gentoo to connect to my company's MS PPTP VPN.  I believe get authenticated/connected because a local ppp0 interface gets created and the interface gets assigned an appropriate IP address and the MS end sees the connection as persistent, alive, active.  The problem is, I can't make any traffic reach the other end of the tunnel.  I can ping the IP address assigned to the ppp0 interface and that is it.

/etc/ppp/options.pptp:

```
lock

noauth

refuse-eap

refuse-chap

refuse-mschap

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```

DOMAIN\\soloslinger PPTP 1234 *

PPTP DOMAIN\\soloslinger 1234 *

```

/etc/ppp/peers/myvpn:

```

pty "pptp vpn.publicip.com --nolaunchpppd"

name DOMAIN\\soloslinger

remotename PPTP

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

ipparam myvpn

```

My network before connecting:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4c:b1:3c:47

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4cff:feb1:3c47/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3301 (3.2 KiB)  TX bytes:1793 (1.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

After connecting:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

vpn.publicip.com 192.168.1.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

10.10.5.137     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4c:b1:3c:47

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4cff:feb1:3c47/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6011 (5.8 KiB)  TX bytes:4595 (4.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:10.10.5.129  P-t-P:10.10.5.137  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1400  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:80 (80.0 B)  TX bytes:86 (86.0 B)

```

I have done quite a bit of searching around trying solutions to this; changing default routes and such but haven't been able to find the solution.  That being said it is possible my mistake is there.  Can anyone give me some hints as to what I might possibly be missing?

Worse still, it seems as if a few folk have bumped into this on this forum, but the thread feels dead and there wasn't a cut and dry [SOLVED] in there.  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-738641.html I think I have the same problem.

I appreciate any help,

soloslinger

----------

## malern

Currently your routing will only allow you to talk to the PPTP server itself. You probably want to setup a route to the rest of the remote network as well. Try this command

ip route add 10.10.5.0/24 dev ppp0

----------

## soloslinger

Unfortunately, that wasn't it.  The route got added to the table but I still couldn't ping the other side.

soloslinger

----------

## soloslinger

Welp, I was advised that I might need to do some snazzy advanced routing via iptables.  I am kinda new to iptables, I don't suppose anyone could give me some pointers on how to make this work?

Still lookin for thoughts on this if anyone wouldn't mind spending some knowledge on me.

soloslinger

----------

